# Which athlete has the worst name?



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Coco Crisp? O.J. Mayo? Who else?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Sherman Williams?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Zhirkov
Arshavin
Pimpong
Yapi Yapo

All footballers.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

Muhammed Ali


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

This still has to be one of my favorites. Yes probably everyone has seen this picture but it is a classic.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

RaisingCajun said:


> This still has to be one of my favorites. Yes probably everyone has seen this picture but it is a classic.


:laugh:

Theres an old baseball player named Dickie Thon.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

World B Free, Kareem Abdul-Jabber,


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Tom Brady


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

bastian schweinsteiger which translated means something like bastian pigclimber or pighumper .. but it´s nothing compared to tom brady


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Randy Duck - Basketball player


----------



## zooyork (Jan 25, 2009)

Alexander Ovechkin. I LOVE BEING A FLYERS FAN! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9fVFV2Z-BQ


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Kermit Cintron.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Jon Jones-MMA.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Clay Guida


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Ocho Cinco


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

cannonball brown
Richard 'dick' cummings
beaver dragon
Bud Erb (a lil 420 action there)
squirt johns
buckshot jones
those are all names of course of nascar guys...
theres also Dick Butkus---nfl
and mike goldberg


----------



## LaUltimaC3rv3za (May 17, 2009)

Whats so bad with the name Tom Brady?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

LaUltimaC3rv3za said:


> Whats so bad with the name Tom Brady?


Tom=Cruise
Brady=Bunch


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

not in the same field, but where i went college in Keene, NH, there was a congressman always running there with signs all over the place.

Dick Sweat


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Jesy Blue said:


> not in the same field, but where i went college in Keene, NH, there was a congressman always running there with signs all over the place.
> 
> Dick Sweat


LOL... I googled this guy and it is legit. There is a Dick Sweat. =)))))


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

muggsy bogues


----------



## Maverick417 (May 28, 2009)

Jarrod Saltalamacchia (TX Rangers Catcher)

his name looks ridiculous on the back of a jersey


http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc28/wescx/85265285.jpg


----------



## Ben (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm a month later from the last post, but as soon as I saw the thread title, the name of Mardy Fish came to my head.


----------

